# Sim City 5 statt sim city 5 delux geliefert



## Marschel7373 (23. November 2013)

Ich hatte mir Sim City 5 Deluxe vorbestell, aber es kam die normale einfache version von Sim City 5 mit der Begründung, die deutsche version von Sim City 5 deluxe ginge nicht.


----------



## keinnick (23. November 2013)

Wo hast Du denn bestellt?


----------



## Marschel7373 (23. November 2013)

Ich hatte es über ebay bestellt und es kam auch pünktlich, aber ich müsste noch mal nach gucken bei wem ich es genau bestellt habe.


----------



## Marschel7373 (23. November 2013)

war das bei jemandem genau so, dass die normale version satt der digital delux version geliefert wurde ?


----------

